# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  kaszel trwający kilka lat

## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwracam się z prośbą o pomoc w znalezieniu specjalisty który będzie mógł mi pomóc w zdiagnozowaniu przyczyny trwania kaszlu który mam od kilku lat. Jestem 44 letnią kobietą  mieszkam w Częstochowie i od kilku lat mam kaszel. Próbowałam szukać pomocy u różnych specjalistów min. u pulmonologa (badanie rtg, bronchoskopia, spirometria badania w normie) u gastrologa (gastroskopia w normie)  alergolog  (testy w normie), laryngolog też nic nie wykrył. Gdy ponownie idę do któregoś z lekarzy to każdy na mnie patrzy jak na wariatkę, po co ja przychodzę czego od nich chcę jak oni tak nie wiedzą co ze mną zrobić. Kaszle codziennie gdy wstaję z łóżka, często zdarza mi się też że i w nocy, oraz także i w dzień. Przy tym mam uczucie ciągłego drapania i przeszkadzania mi czegoś w gardle. Kaszel jest czasem suchy, a czasem coś nieco mogę odkaszlnąć. Bardzo się boje, że mogę mieć nowotwór o którym się pisze że jak się tak długo kaszle to właśnie taka może być przyczyna.
Bardzo chciałabym znaleźć lekarza który by poważnie się zajął moją osobą przepadał mnie od stóp do głowy raz a porządnie (nawet z położeniem się na oddział w innym miejscu) i próbował znaleźć przyczynę  a nie jak inni odsyłać nie wiadomo do kogo. Nie wiem już co mam robić i do kogo się zwrócić. Może ktoś będzie mógł mi kogoś polecić, może jakąś dobrą klinikę.  Ja chce żyć normalnie i jak najdłużej dla mojej rodziny.

----------


## Krzysztof

Przewlekły kaszel może być wywołany szeregiem przyczyn. Zaczynając od tych najgorszych może to być nowotwór płuc lub dróg oddechowych, jednak skoro badania obrazowe i wizyta u laryngologa nic nie wykryły, jest to przyczyna mało prawdopodobna. Kaszel towarzyszy alergii, przewlekłej obturacyjnej chorobie płuc czy też astmie, ale spirometria oraz testy alergiczne niczego nie wykryły. Choroba refluksowa przełyku też została wyeliminowana. Przewlekły kaszel może mieć też związek z niewydolnością krążenia, a także, co jest bardzo częste, szczególnie jeśli towarzyszą temu objawy przeszkadzania czegoś w gardle, czyli tzw globus histericus, mają podłoże psychiczne i być może pomoc przyniosłaby wizyta u psychiatry, do czego nie potrzeba skierowania.

----------


## Karaoke

O nowotworze to zdecydowanie za wcześnie mówić - jak wygląda sprawa z oskrzelami, robiłaś rtg klatki piersiowej czy bronchoskopię, palisz papierosy, jesteś może alergikiem ?

----------


## Karaoke

Amedis - tak w każdym temacie reklamujesz się - uzgodniłeś to z administratorem forum ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O nowotworze to zdecydowanie za wcześnie mówić - jak wygląda sprawa z oskrzelami, robiłaś rtg klatki piersiowej czy bronchoskopię, palisz papierosy, jesteś może alergikiem ?


Oczywiście RTG w normie bronchoskopia robiona 2 x też w normie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem Panią doskonale, bo ja również borykam się od lat z kaszlem. Przeszłam wszystkie badania i nic nie wykryto. :Leżałam nawet w szpitalu dla gruźlików, tam zrobiono mi wszystkie możliwe badania i wysłano do domu bez jakiejkolwiek diagnozy. Moja doktor rodzinna stała się dla mnie niemiła bowiem moje wizyty znudziły ją i musiałam zmienić lekarza, ktory niestety też mi nie pomaga. Nie wiem co robić, może udać się za granicę? Może nasi lekarze są niedouczeni w tym temacie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kurde mam ten sam problem od 2 lat mam kaszel .... i nie moge znalezc powodu :/ co go wywoluje POMOCY

----------


## ingas

może jednak to jest jakaś alergia?!

----------

